# Apple!



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, I uploaded this picture for friend of mine, and I figured I'd share it with you..

I used one tutorial for drawing it, and it required lots of skill (and later, I found about other tutorial that explains everything, but whatever..)

Anyways, I hope you like my apple....it's completely drown, from scratch with using only Photoshop, nothing else..CS2..


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 23, 2008)

I did the same thing lol
http://psdtuts.com/tutorials/drawing/how-t...e-illustration/


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 23, 2008)

From scatch? 
O.O
D-d-damn!!


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 23, 2008)

That is better than anything I have ever made.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 23, 2008)

FROM SCRATCH?


Shit.

Amazing,


And its green!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, that really is amazing!
Damn, I wouldn't have the patience to do that sorta things.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 23, 2008)

Wah? I thought your not good with that stuff.. COOL!
You rock then.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I did the same thing lol
> http://psdtuts.com/tutorials/drawing/how-t...e-illustration/
> Yeah
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm really good with Graphic Design, that's actually my profession, I'm working with photoshop since year 2000..
I just never "show off" here, because I'm here for NDS, GBA and games, not graphics, but I guess I could share few stuff with you guys..


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 23, 2008)

thats look delicious than normal crappy apples


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 23, 2008)

That looks like on tasteful apple mhmhmmh.....apples....


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 23, 2008)

Man, that looks really good Toni.  How long did it take?  

Cool tutorial too.  I might have a look around and see if he does anything easier so I can start to learn how to use Photoshop better.


----------



## science (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice work! 

The apple used to be red, but now it is glowing from radioactivity.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 23, 2008)

Verrry nice.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 24, 2008)

radioactive apple?


0_0 nice


----------



## Daois (Dec 24, 2008)

Pfft, photosho... oh, wait.

Looks really nice. I don't have the patience to do something like that. Congrats.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 24, 2008)

You're making me hungry. ;(


----------



## Banger (Dec 24, 2008)

You are the apple of my eye Toni


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks to all of you guys!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's appreciated!!



			
				Szyslak said:
			
		

> Man, that looks really good Toni.  How long did it take?
> 
> Cool tutorial too.  I might have a look around and see if he does anything easier so I can start to learn how to use Photoshop better.
> It's not actually that hard, especially if you have this tutorial that Salamantis linked to.....it was a bit harder when I had to figure steps for myself, but I'm working with Photoshop long enough to know what I'm supposed to do..
> ...








 Awwwww, thanks!!


----------



## Anakir (Dec 25, 2008)

I just ate an apple. Nice job on your digital apple.


----------

